# Newbie new york



## Kobe8jf1234 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey bros new here just saying what up been using gear for 3 years now big bodybuilding fan


----------



## anaesthetic (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome !


----------



## Riles (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

